# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loja e pare

## GSquadron

Loja e pare e krijuar 100% nga nje shqiptar (une)
Shikojeni ne youtube --v



Lexoni vleresimin dhe shkarkoni lojen -->http://www.anothergames.com/reviews/seasons

Siti i internetit dhe loja jane te miat
Po i interesoi njeriu ndonje gje, me thoni
Nese ju pelqen loja apo siti, shperndajeni tek shoket tuaj

----------


## Harakiri

Thumbs up! Ndoshta mund te sperkatesh rreziqe si vrima ne toke neper nivel qe te shtojne ca veshtiresine. Apo vizioni yt eshte qe te jete eksperience relaksuese?

----------


## GSquadron

Leveli i fundit ka dicka te tille
Po e arrite shpresoj te te pelqeje

Flm per thumbs upin  :buzeqeshje:

----------

